# Why do you frequent the AAA forum?



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 11, 2016)

Why are we here?    Many of us have frequented this forum for many years...since the old Woodies days...and we've hashed out the same old stuff over and over.    What attracts you to this forum?   

I'll start it....

For me, it's a desire to learn and hear a way of thinking about things that I've never thought of myself.    To me, it's very difficult to think of this universe and life as an accident.  Foreign to me.   I post in other forum's periodically (especially during deer season) but for the most part the AAA is where I live....and you guys are my buddies.   As I've said before, I believe that our beliefs are a choice, and not necessarily based solely on arguments.    I believe debating does little to persuade someone right or left, but at the same time I believe it's important to be able to defend your beliefs.    

Over the years, you guys have said quite a bit that has had me reading and researching.   I would like to apologize, too, for being too sarcastic at times.   Sarcasm is how I argue (even at home lol) but I've probably got carried away with it on here at times.    

Anyway, would love to put a face with names one day, even though that is improbable.   These discussions would probably go much better around a fire at hunting camp.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 11, 2016)

Many of the same reasons for me too.
I enjoy the conversation. I enjoy the brain stimulation. In here I have found a group of guys that provide a level of honest and intelligent conversation that I have not found anywhere else. If I am going to learn something new, in addition to what I have already learned,  it will be in here.

I know I sound sarcastic and smart mouthed most times but in reality I go more for a laugh than a fight and usually push the limits to get it.
Over the years in here, and even though I've never met any of you face to face I have developed a level of comfort while talking to most of you that is reserved for closer friends.
I'd share a hunting camp, campfire, or beverage of choice with all of you. Someday I'd like to get the chance to meet every one of you face to face.

I think most of us are similar in many ways and just a few differences of beliefs separate us. It is why we all frequent this place so much.

Cheers men.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 11, 2016)

Because I love wasting time trying to reason people out of a position that they weren't reasoned into.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 11, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Because I love wasting time trying to reason people out of a position that they weren't reasoned into.


(Don't forget to include your penchant for providing invalid claims )
Great example above!


----------



## welderguy (Apr 11, 2016)

I guess the main reason I come to the AAA is I feel a strong need to defend my Saviour,even though I am not really adequate(obviously).And really,He doesn't need me for that,as He plainly showed Peter.But in my attempt to do that,I have learned that it's not about me at all.Although I disagree with many things said here,there is also a lot of common ground too.Ive come to a better understanding of how others view things.I can honestly say I have no animosity towards any of you,and actually am quite fond of you all.I count you as my friends.
One thing I do appreciate is I know you guys are not going to mince words.You say whats on your mind,even if it's unpleasant for me to hear.I've grown to like that.
Bless you all.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2016)

Iron sharpens iron. I find that the topics and debates on here force me to examine why I believe what I believe. It's truly led to the expansion of my personal faith. Plus, regardless of how far we may be from each other on the belief spectrum, if one of us needed help, all of us would pitch in without hesitation. That's one of the reasons I love GON so much.


----------



## gemcgrew (Apr 12, 2016)

There is more freedom here to discuss some topics because there are fewer Atheists here than in the above forum.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 12, 2016)

I participate for a number of different reasons but what interests me the most is the effect that religion/God has on different people's (both believer and non believer) thought processes.
There really is, imo, no other subject that can compare.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 12, 2016)

WaltL1 said:


> I participate for a number of different reasons but what interests me the most is the effect that religion/God has on different people's (both believer and non believer) thought processes.
> There really is, imo, no other subject that can compare.




That's so true, Walt.  There's no other philosophical position as influential and contentious as Deism and it's nasty little Devil spawn Religion.  Some of the problems that it causes are easily traced to their source.  Conversations like the ones we have here really do bring change, sometimes accompanied by kicking, screaming and gnashing of teeth.  Some would say not for the better (unless one were an Armageddonist anxiously awaiting the destruction of the Earthly Realm).  

I just thought of a new subject.  Thread coming soon to a cyber space near you.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 12, 2016)

I am just trying to save the world...one cult member at a time.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 12, 2016)

I enjoy the debate.  What good is a position if I can't defend it?  All the folks I have met from here are very good folks, and I hope to meet the rest of y'all some day.  I've said it before, but, even in the periods of my absence I find myself considering many of y'all, and responses you guys may have to questions / situations.  For instance, I was at a funeral two weeks ago for a teenager whose parents are acquaintances and while there I noticed how heavily the family relied on faith to get through such a tragic event.  And, as usual, I considered you guys and contrasted your position with mine.  It is interesting to me.

Either way, I think this sub-forum has influenced the way I approach my faith, and how I present / defend it more than anything else ever has.......including church.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 12, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> I enjoy the debate.  What good is a position if I can't defend it?  All the folks I have met from here are very good folks, and I hope to meet the rest of y'all some day.  I've said it before, but, even in the periods of my absence I find myself considering many of y'all, and responses you guys may have to questions / situations.  For instance, I was at a funeral two weeks ago for a teenager whose parents are acquaintances and while there I noticed how heavily the family relied on faith to get through such a tragic event.  And, as usual, I considered you guys and contrasted your position with mine.  It is interesting to me.
> 
> Either way, I think this sub-forum has influenced the way I approach my faith, and how I present / defend it more than anything else ever has.......including church.



     I'd agree with that....the AAA has become a regular part of my thought life, even when I'm absent.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm glad I've found a place where people can articulate their beliefs like this.  I think it helps mightily that we are all woods and waters brethren.  Someone who hunts and fishes can't be all bad.

P.S.  There are more Atheists in the deerwoods than I ever imagined.  They just have to be quiet about it, like gays.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 12, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> P.S.  There are more Atheists in the deerwoods than I ever imagined.



yes...they're call 'poachers'.   lol   

just kidding


----------



## JimD (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with Smokey's post above, Iron Sharpens Iron. You AA's question everything, which is a good thing.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 12, 2016)

JimD said:


> I agree with Smokey's post above, Iron Sharpens Iron. You AA's question everything, which is a good thing.



We question questioning.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 12, 2016)

Acts 17:11  These (the AAA boys) were more noble than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word with all readiness of mind, and searched the scriptures daily, whether those things were so.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 13, 2016)

Frequent might be too strong a word.

I swing by once in a while to see if there are any interesting discussions.  Sometimes there are.


----------



## Israel (Apr 14, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> we question questioning.:d


lol...


----------



## Israel (Apr 14, 2016)

But me? I am compelled to come.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 14, 2016)

Israel said:


> But me? I am compelled to come.



Scariest movie ever.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> P.S.  There are more Atheists in the deerwoods than I ever imagined.  They just have to be quiet about it, like gays.



I have a gay buddy I have taken hunting a few times.  Good dude, just a know-it-all and thinks the things I say about being quiet and still are ridiculous.  He'd rather sit and talk till the deer showed up, lols, he will never kill a deer because he can't stop texting or surfing the web for 30 secs to see whuts around him.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Apr 15, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> I have a gay buddy I have taken hunting a few times.  Good dude, just a know-it-all and thinks the things I say about being quiet and still are ridiculous.  He'd rather sit and talk till the deer showed up, lols, he will never kill a deer because he can't stop texting or surfing the web for 30 secs to see whuts around him.



There are some fruits and nuts on my mother's side. I've never not heard them talking. I've also noticed "fabulous" is a word that holds use in any conversation.


----------



## Israel (Apr 24, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> Scariest movie ever.




Not sure if you are being facetious about "scariest". If not...why is it scary?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 25, 2016)

Israel said:


> Not sure if you are being facetious about "scariest". If not...why is it scary?




It gets me every time.  It's a well made movie with good acting.  Like JAWS. The only difference is that one is loosely based on reality.


----------

